# Atrial fib and atrial flutter



## abill_423 (Jan 31, 2010)

If it is documented that a patient has both atrial fib and atrial flutter, do you code both of those conditions?


----------



## drsnpatil (Feb 1, 2010)

*cardiology*



abill_423 said:


> If it is documented that a patient has both atrial fib and atrial flutter, do you code both of those conditions?



We need to code both coditions as per documentation by using 427.31 & 427.32.


----------

